# Need a Tropheus Doctor !



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive had my group of Tropheus Bemba since May 2011, i noticed one fish had many white patches all over the body , it did not seem to affect the fish itself or any other fish in the tank, although now it seems to be spreading to other fish in the tank ? 

What could the problem be ?

Fungus Infection ? Bacterial Infection ?

More water changes needed ? I do 1 WC ever 2 weeks at the moment. 

I also feed NLS TherA Pellets


What meds should i dose to the tank to help it ?

Any and all help is appreciated , thank you !


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

If it's a white cottony growth or patch on parts of the fish, it could be Fungus. Look up fish with columnaris and tell us if the white patch looks the same?

For internal infection, you'll need antibiotic (kanamycin) mixed with their food. Don't use carbon, no light and probably treat the entire tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How big of a water change and what size tank? How many fish and how big? I haven't kept them myself, but have seen Klaus' presentation a few times (as well as his setups) and the one thing he always emphasizes is the need for clean water, with fairly large 40% to 50% weekly changes. While that won't help with whatever you decide to do as far as treatment goes, I would do a large change before starting any treatment. The reason is to remove as many pathogens as possible before the treatment.Good luck.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

BillD said:


> How big of a water change and what size tank? How many fish and how big? I haven't kept them myself, but have seen Klaus' presentation a few times (as well as his setups) and the one thing he always emphasizes is the need for clean water, with fairly large 40% to 50% weekly changes. While that won't help with whatever you decide to do as far as treatment goes, I would do a large change before starting any treatment. The reason is to remove as many pathogens as possible before the treatment.Good luck.


+1 I've had 25 Muragos in a 110G tank since March so they're probably about the same size as yours. There's no way 20% once every week to two weeks would be enough for my tank. I typically do at least a 50% WC every week.

As Bill D has said no matter what the issue is with the affected fish, providing clean water is going help.

How long did the first fish have the white patches on it before the other fish started showing the same symptom?


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

The first fish had it since May but it didnt affect any of the fish , and then in october -november time 2 other fish seemed to start getting some spots


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

Are there any other symptoms aside from the white patches? 

Could you post a photo of the afflicted fish?

How many trophs do you have in the tank and what size is the tank? Are there any other fish in the tank?


----------

